# K3 - worth upgrading?



## John DeBorde (Sep 17, 2008)

Just curious who has made the jump to K3 from K2 and if it's worth doing so. Is it as stable as K2 and are there any gotchas to be aware of?

I'm starting to think about doing this and wondering if the dust has settled enough yet. Also, are there any compelling feature in K3 that make the upgrade worthwhile? NI told me some of the wonky menu issues have been fixed in K3, but I'm not if that's worth trading up for any other potential problems (and are the menus REALLY fixed?).

as always, thanks in advance.

john


----------



## Andreas Moisa (Sep 17, 2008)

Hi John,

i am not using Kontakt very often since i mostly use GVI, so i have no deep knowledge about new features. But: Kontakt 3 comes with a bigger Library and some really good sounds with scripts, seems stable so far and simply looks better. :wink: 
Finding Sounds has been made much easier. Here's a video about new features: 
http://www.native-instruments.com/index.php?id=kontakt3&L=2 (http://www.native-instruments.com/index ... ntakt3&amp;L=2)

Andreas


----------



## Dynamitec (Sep 17, 2008)

Yes! It's definitly worth upgrading! I need to work a lot with both Kontakt 2 and Kontakt 3. And in terms of stability, speed, features i prefer Kontakt 3 a lot over Kontakt 2. The new monitor view in Kontakt 3 is worth the upgrade alone - at least for library developers.

Cheers,
Benjamin


----------



## Pzy-Clone (Sep 17, 2008)

realy..i think the new LAG feature is worth the money alone...Wow, goodbye old clunky crossfades and and uneven modulation respons. I luvv it.
I realy underestimated kontakt 3, and just tried it out.
Should have gotten it sooner, now i have to reprogram my entire setup for it lol.-

it kinda hard on the eye tho...all them ugly greens and whites...


----------



## Dynamitec (Sep 17, 2008)

@Pzy-Clone:

You're right! I missed that one! It's really one of the nicest additions to Kontakt 3...but i would list the sample offset modulation in DFD mode (ok, it's not that easy to handle but still very cool!)...


----------



## Pzy-Clone (Sep 17, 2008)

wow... dyn that DFD thing sounds cool!


----------



## Thonex (Sep 17, 2008)

Pzy-Clone @ Wed Sep 17 said:


> What about the fact that if you alter the pitch of Looped samples in realtime when using DFD, you get clicks from the loop points being moved to compensate the pitch change, has that been adressed somehow?



Are you sure about this?

Technically, if you are doing a pitch shift (like an old fashioned sampler) on a loop, the loop points are still the same. There should be no alteration of the loop points to compensate since the actual sample rate playback is being changed... not the loop points. 

I don't have K3 yet to test this, but I find that odd.

Cheers,

T


----------



## Pzy-Clone (Sep 17, 2008)

No im not sure thats why.

well, i just assumed that was the reason, that the loop points were not 100% at the right place anymore, but just slightly offset enuff to add a little click to the sounds.

iv tried to do things like modulate pitch with mono aftertouch, but for any sample thats looped, i get clicks at the loop points every time a new pitch value is transmitted to k2 , in dfd mode.
I just assumed that was why.
Might be wrong..but i know they dissapear when swithing to sampler mode, so it might just be a streaming thing perhaps?

So i dunno, and its not so important why realy, but im counting on it being gone in k3. gonna check it out later tonite.

But to answer the original question, IMO yes , its worth it.
But only if you need more from kontakt then playing back presests.


----------



## Pzy-Clone (Sep 28, 2008)

hi Dyn.... I can't find this DFD feature you're talking about... where it is?

Thonex---LOL.
I dont sound like that at ALL


----------



## synergy543 (Sep 28, 2008)

So if nobody buys K3, and NI decides to dump it.... 

I suppose there is always GigaStudio?

Oh wait....nevermind.


----------



## Fernando Warez (Sep 28, 2008)

I love K3. The lag thing is my favourite feature too.

I think people should consider upgrading to support development. It's not that expansive and it's in our interest to do so IMO.


----------

